# All That Glistens Isn't Gold



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a link to an evangelistic post by Rev. David McCullough minister of Dromore Reformed Presbyterian Church (Covenanter). This would be particularly good to use in a tract to give to unbelievers as it gives a good summary of the gospel. Moreover, it is of devotional value for Christians:

He rules over the nations: All that glistens isn't Gold


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 17, 2008)

good little article.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 17, 2008)

yikes. poor ethiopia.


----------

